# Replacement valve for an older smoke hollow smoker



## RugerRedhawk (Apr 28, 2020)

I have an older vertical propane smoke hollow smoker, model 34168G. I can get it to light, but flame is pretty small and I cannot adjust it from the knob at all. I'd like to get a new valve and whatever else I might need to swap out. Any recommendations as to what I might need to order? The following part *looks* like it would fit, but no idea if it would actually fit properly, my model isn't listed as compatible. 









						30160HVR   Hose-Valve-Regulator (HVR)
					

Hose-Valve-Regulator (HVR) Fits Model 30160G 30164G SH19054119




					www.smoke-hollow.com
				




My smoker factory rating is 13.5k BTU. Maybe I should just take the opportunity to change all of the guts to use a burner from a turkey fryer type unit? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Apr 28, 2020)

Before you go buying parts try this.

It sounds like your propane tank safety valve is stuck.

Close the burner valve on the cooker.  Close the valve on the propane tank.  Wait a minute.  They SLOWLY open the valve on the propane tank.  Open the cooker valve and light as usual.  If that works then great.

If the third paragraph did not solve your problem then shut off the cooker and shut off the tank as before.  Then disconnect the tank and remove it from the cooker.  Bang the tank down hard on a hard surface a few times and reconnect it to the cooker.  Then turn on as in the second paragraph.  This should fix your problem.


----------



## tropics (Apr 28, 2020)

Check inside the burner tube,if it worked before winter it most likely has a spider in the tube.
Richie


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Apr 28, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I've definitely run into the tank shutoff problem before, but not in this case. I've been dealing with the issue for the last few years (with various tanks over that time) and finally want to get back to a working valve. I can get a flame, but turning the valve even just a smidge off of where it "works" causes it to flame out. I can adjust the flame a bit using an inline dial.


----------



## rc4u (Apr 28, 2020)

at my brothers wedding last summer he had a tank i put on my camp chef 3 burner to make tacos and i could not get 2 burner to go turn one up other went down. well i i had my shiba inu tied to the tank and he tipped it over and i had raging flame.. turned on n off many times but left it on its side and worked wonder full.. he always get the exchange tanks that are only 15# of gas not 20 like refill. he just got a bad one.. he didnt know that for the same money you get screwed on weight


----------



## daveomak (Apr 28, 2020)

There's junk in the flame regulating valve...   Blow it out...   both directions....  Then rinse it out...   under pressure, both directions.....


----------



## buzzy (Apr 28, 2020)

The valve is not that hard to tear apart to blow out. At least not on my 38207g.  Just make sure to mark position of the inner piece of the valve to the outside piece. If put together wrong your high will be low & your low will be high. I've torn my smoke hollow valve apart 3 times in the last 6 years. It's now 13 years old.


----------

